# JSON-Datei mit Javascript auslesen.



## FylFyl (5. August 2011)

Hallo 

ich hab folgendes problem ich habs geschafft das ein phpscript ein paar variablen(array) in eine datei per jsonencode ,fopen und fwrite in eine xxx.json datei zu schreiben
nun will ich das mein javascript diese xxx.json öffnet und mir die variablen zur verfügung stellt

hat jemand einen plan wie das geht?


----------



## tobee (6. August 2011)

So müsste es funktionieren:

```
jQuery.getJSON("xxx.json", function(data){
    console.log(data);
});
```


----------

